# 1973 3.0CS for sale in San Diego



## mretrobay (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey folks,

After taking so long to finally get one, I'm selling my 3.0CS because I'm moving overseas shortly. Please see my full ad in the classifieds section or email me at mretrobay at yahoo. Here are teaser pics! :thumbup:

<img src=http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/5d987b3c4d.jpg border=0 alt="Free Image Hosting">

<img src=http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/1f3208a4f1.jpg border=0 alt="Free Image Hosting">

<img src=http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/70283ba9be.jpg border=0 alt="Free Image Hosting">

<img src=http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/7ef847943d.jpg border=0 alt="Free Image Hosting">

<img src=http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/7011cfe887.jpg border=0 alt="Free Image Hosting">


----------



## Edev (Nov 24, 2007)

Beautiful


----------



## mretrobay (Sep 13, 2008)

*Car is SOLD!*

Thanks for the compliments, everyone. Car is now SOLD!

Best wishes!


----------



## jamesmich (Oct 14, 2008)

*great classic*

Love your car it's the second type I'm wanting but good examples are hard to find

My Classic is on http://bernadette-e12.blogspot.com/ or http://www.vantagemanagement.com.au/VSC544.cfm

Classic nut

Jamesmich[


----------



## Fremont (Sep 18, 2009)

*Fremont*

I just joined, have a 1974 3.0 CS for sale. Car has always been covered, 40,000 miles on new engine, original body - good condition - California car. How do I post the details and photos?
Fremont
Corte Madera


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Classifies section please people


----------

